# Paph. kolopakingii 'Riopelle' FCC/AOS



## Bob Wellenstein (Jul 12, 2006)




----------



## gore42 (Jul 12, 2006)

Looks great! I just love the definition of the stripes on the dorsal sepal. This is a species that I'd love to grow if I had the space.... maybe I should make some space anyway 

Matt Gore


----------



## Heather (Jul 12, 2006)

Oh it is wonderful, Bob! 
May I ask a few questions? Is this the actual division? I have one of the seedlings x self and it is a beautiful plant and a fast grower but I am wondering how large it will want to be before blooming. I think it is up around 20" now but a single growth.


----------



## Gideon (Jul 12, 2006)

Beautiful, I love them, anyone know how long they take to bloom from seedling of about4 inches?


----------



## Bob Wellenstein (Jul 12, 2006)

This is a division, we are never "casual" about clonal epithets or cross designations. I wish everyone were, there are more people out there with plants they think are awarded because the sellers conveniently omit the "x sib". Paph fairrieanum 'Red' AM/AOS is one, not only because so many seedling from it were sold that way, but also because it's sort of like naming a Dalmation Spot, there are bound to be lots of them, and then when one gets awarded everyone thinks its theirs also. Patience to Heather, I have several photos I'll upload over a few days that will answer your questions, and a hell of a lot of patience to you Gideon, it depends on the particular clone and of course your culture, but you've got a ways to go. Paph. kolopakingii is a relatively fast grower for us, and the Riopelle clone is particularly vigorous as I'll elaborate on with the right photo. Matthew, there are fairly (relatively speaking) compact clones of this species around.


----------



## kentuckiense (Jul 12, 2006)

I've always wanted to see this clone up close. It really lives up to that FCC. Thank you, Mr. Wellenstein.


----------



## Heather (Jul 12, 2006)

Bob Wellenstein said:


> This is a division, we are never "casual" about clonal epithets or cross designations. I wish everyone were, there are more people out there with plants they think are awarded because the sellers conveniently omit the "x sib". Paph fairrieanum 'Red' AM/AOS is one, not only because so many seedling from it were sold that way, but also because it's sort of like naming a Dalmation Spot, there are bound to be lots of them, and then when one gets awarded everyone thinks its theirs also. Patience to Heather, I have several photos I'll upload over a few days that will answer your questions, and a hell of a lot of patience to you Gideon, it depends on the particular clone and of course your culture, but you've got a ways to go. Paph. kolopakingii is a relatively fast grower for us, and the Riopelle clone is particularly vigorous as I'll elaborate on with the right photo. Matthew, there are fairly (relatively speaking) compact clones of this species around.



I figured as much about your lack of being "casual" about that. I admit it is one of my pet peeves when people leave off the "x sib" or "x self". It can be quite misleading to someone new to growing also. 

Gideon, I have found my 'Riopelle' x self to be quite vigorous also. I would have to say it is one of my fastest growing multi species. I got it in the fall of '04 at just 10" and it is now 20".

Zach - I totally agree, I was thrilled to see this photo as the other ones I have in my database are all from much farther away. This one is really great!


----------



## Greenpaph (Jul 12, 2006)

Spectacular, Bob!

What is the most amount of flowers you have seen at one time!

thanks,


----------



## Bob Wellenstein (Jul 12, 2006)

Peter, the most flowers I've personally seen at once on a Kolo is nine. They certainly do grow differently in the wild than in cultivation. When we got this plant it had a mature growth and a tiny start. The leaves on the mature growth were about 24 inches long. We grow pretty low light, at least by the standards I hear from a lot of people on these forums, but this growth has 17 inch long leaves, but much thicker and upright. When these were first imported I saw some from the jungle that I would guess lower leaves in the 45 inch range (talking leaf length always here, not spread. BTW, that start developed into this full flowering growth in about 18 months, so once you get that first growth they can go very fast. Here's the whole plant, I was going to spread these photos out but I just found out time will be much more precious later this week, so we'll work on Heather's patience another time. Paph. kolopakingii is one of several species in this group that has some interesting pollenator attractors, I'll start a new thread for that.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 12, 2006)

That is a beautiful plant. I like the way, in that last photo, the flowers seem to be climbing up that stairstep rocks.


----------



## Greenpaph (Jul 12, 2006)

Fantastic, Bob! Beautifully grown!

Thanks


----------



## Jmoney (Jul 13, 2006)

gorgeous. any fragrance?


----------



## Kyle (Jul 13, 2006)

If you go to Chuck Ackers web site you will see a picture of the CCE/AOS he got on his plant a few months back.

http://www.flasksbychuckacker.com/images/image_pages/kolo CCE.htm

Kyle


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 13, 2006)

Kyle said:


> If you go to Chuck Ackers web site you will see a picture of the CCE/AOS he got on his plant a few months back.
> 
> http://www.flasksbychuckacker.com/images/image_pages/kolo CCE.htm
> 
> Kyle


Awesome.


----------

